# 86 hardbody engine swaps (options?)



## grim490 (Jan 7, 2011)

i have an 86 d21 4x4 with the 2.4L 4cyl in it and i cant seem to find any info online of which engines fit directly in without fabricated mounts. i want a v6 or larger... maybe the VG30I (same yr v6 model). any options or opinions would help.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

grim490 said:


> i have an 86 d21 4x4 with the 2.4L 4cyl in it and i cant seem to find any info online of which engines fit directly in without fabricated mounts. i want a v6 or larger... maybe the VG30I (same yr v6 model). any options or opinions would help.


Motor mounts, you will need from a wrecker. 

As for swapping engines, you will have to swap the transmission also as the mounts will be different. I don't think Advance Adapters will make one for this application.

You will also need to swap all the wiring in the engine compartment and ECU.

Radiator may also have to be swapped, but you'll have to see how many tubes are in each one and decide from there.

If you still intend to go this route, I suggest you go through Advance Adapters catalogue and see what the choices you have. 

If you intend to drop a 6 in there, look for a better engine as the 3.0L are gutless. 

Another good place would be the strictly Nissan off-road websites. Become and member and you'll gain so much information from others who've done this sort of thing. 

My brother and I installed a 5.7L V8 into a Jeep CJ7, fairly easy because there are no electronics involved and Advance Adapters helped.


----------



## grim490 (Jan 7, 2011)

thats better info than i expected thank you. 

this will be my first engine swap with a vehicle and army maintenance doesnt exactly teach you these kinds of things; so any info i can gather offline is of use. id rather have small block v8 but i dont have the time for a project like that with the amount of leave we get.

If the price is around 5000 than i might just pay someone for just the engine and tranny swap but id rather avoid that route. 

ill check out those sites youve recommended though and try to gather some more info on that. i appreciate the help, thanks again.


----------

